
Fired IT Workers at Billboard, Hollywood Reporter Get Revenge - eplanit
https://variety.com/2020/biz/news/billboard-it-team-fired-animal-house-1234580764/
======
itcrowd
Very Professional. It sucks to be laid off, but I'm not sure this will advance
their chances of getting rehired (anywhere).

~~~
Techies4Trump
I wouldn't be so quick to judge, usually when something like this happens
there's some bad blood.

If these people are reasonably good at what they do I doubt this will affect
their chances of getting hired. They also don't need to put it on their CV.

~~~
senectus1
Not sure that any amount of "bad blood" excuses that sort of lapse in
professionalism.

Its a shit situation but you dont gain anything by burning bridges in front of
you as well as behind you.

~~~
takklz
I bet people forget about this stunt in a week lmao.

